# How about a skip ahead 5 seconds button?



## alldidasmc (Jul 19, 2006)

I would love to see a button that works well with the "go back 8 seconds" button, but to go forward. I LOVE that button, but sometimes I want to see something that lasted from 20 seconds ago to 18 seconds ago. I hit the back button three times, and wait 4 seconds, and Presto! there is what I wanted to see. But now I have a dilemma: Do I wait and re-watch that 18 seconds of show or do I try to use a fast forward button (which will inevitably miss the spot I need).

I know this sounds stupid to debate over 18 seconds of life, but I often times do this a dozen times or more in a show, because sometimes I have trouble understanding dialog. Waiting out the 18 seconds or fumbling with the FF buttons can add 3-5 minutes to the time it takes me to watch the 21 minutes of content in a half-hour show.

I would love to see a button that helps skip ahead a few (maybe 5) seconds.

Does anyone else use this feature this frequently? Would you get use out of this button?


----------



## alldidasmc (Jul 19, 2006)

-OR-

How about more configuration options for the Skip Ahead ('->|') button?

We already have beginning/end of show or 30 seconds, how about we can set that button for 5, 10, 30 seconds or 1 or 5 minutes.


----------



## gorba916 (Nov 28, 2005)

You can do this now...

Select 
Play 
Select 
3 
0 
Select

A TiVo chiming sound confirms so make sure the navigation sound is on. You can now use that button to skip most 30-second commercials. It works on Series 2.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes, the OP mentioned 30SS in their second post.

As for a 5 second skip forward - I can't say I've ever wanted to do that in over 4 years of using TiVo.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

alldidasmc said:


> ...I know this sounds stupid to debate over 18 seconds of life, but I often times do this a dozen times or more in a show, because sometimes I have trouble understanding dialog.


Have you tried watching with closed captioning on?


----------

